# Aerosol lube for spinning bikes



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

what do you recommend? Will WD-40 be fine?

EDIT: besides, Tir-Flow and Boesheild. Something cheap!


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

DIRT BOY said:


> what do you recommend? Will WD-40 be fine?
> 
> EDIT: besides, Tir-Flow and Boesheild. Something cheap!


Home brew in a spray bottle? WD will be fine. What parts you looooobin'?


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*You talkin' about the chain?*

Most folks think wd40 is a pretty wimpy lube for high-load situations, since the oil film it leaves is so thin. It works, but requires more frequent re-application (maybe negating any cost savings).

Cost doesn't seem like a big issue, anyway; a $6 bottle of tri-flow would probably last a couple of yars at least.

Home-brew is the cheapest, and many of us think it works fine.

Except for possible sweat-drip issues, it doesn't seem like spin bikes require frequent lubing (unless you leave it out in the rain). I have one I use in the winter, and I can't remember the last time I lubed anything on it.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Mel Erickson said:


> Home brew in a spray bottle? WD will be fine. What parts you looooobin'?


Chains. I guess HB. Its what I use on my bikes.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

JCavilia said:


> Most folks think wd40 is a pretty wimpy lube for high-load situations, since the oil film it leaves is so thin. It works, but requires more frequent re-application (maybe negating any cost savings).
> 
> Cost doesn't seem like a big issue, anyway; a $6 bottle of tri-flow would probably last a couple of years at least.
> 
> ...


Its also for commercial bikes. I am doing spin bike maintenance now for a few gyms. I need to lubricate 35-50 bikes! So cost IS a factor.

The chains are pretty much sealed. I am thinking some cheap lube with PTFE will work fine


----------



## neil0502 (Feb 11, 2005)

TriFlow.


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

DIRT BOY said:


> Chains. I guess HB. Its what I use on my bikes.


For doing that much maintenance I'd definitely consider HB. Much more cost effective. Doesn't really matter what you use from a lubrication standpoint. The chain is covered, doesn't get exposed to road grime, doesn't need to shift. I'd go as cheap as possible. Better for the bottom line.


----------



## Andrew242 (Jun 21, 2009)

something PTFE-based i say aswell. I use PTFE on all my wheel-bearings, and they roll much smoother now.


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

Andrew242 said:


> something PTFE-based i say aswell. I use PTFE on all my wheel-bearings, and they roll much smoother now.


OK, you spray PTFE based lube on your wheel bearings. I assume you have cartridge style sealed bearings. How exactly does this make them roll better?

If you've got loose ball cup and cone hubs and you take off the dust cap and spray the bearings then what you're doing is thinning down the grease. Sure, they'll run smoother - for awhile. However, they won't in the long run. Some older hubs had a small hole in the middle with a circlip type cover. This was meant to inject oil and some would run straight oil. Not recommended for long term use.


----------



## Andrew242 (Jun 21, 2009)

Mel Erickson said:


> OK, you spray PTFE based lube on your wheel bearings. I assume you have cartridge style sealed bearings. How exactly does this make them roll better?
> 
> If you've got loose ball cup and cone hubs and you take off the dust cap and spray the bearings then what you're doing is thinning down the grease. Sure, they'll run smoother - for awhile. However, they won't in the long run. Some older hubs had a small hole in the middle with a circlip type cover. This was meant to inject oil and some would run straight oil. Not recommended for long term use.


Not sure we talk about the same thing here. Its not a PTFE-spray ive got. Its PTFE-grease. I have taken cleaned the ball cup, and cone cups and the ball bearings and exchanged the grease with PTFE-based instead.

http://www.finishlineusa.com/products/fortified-grease.htm

edit : just saw that tri-flow that was talked about earlier is also a PTFE-based grease for hubs.


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

Andrew242 said:


> Not sure we talk about the same thing here. Its not a PTFE-spray ive got. Its PTFE-grease. I have taken cleaned the ball cup, and cone cups and the ball bearings and exchanged the grease with PTFE-based instead.
> 
> http://www.finishlineusa.com/products/fortified-grease.htm
> 
> edit : just saw that tri-flow that was talked about earlier is also a PTFE-based grease for hubs.


Well, since the whole discussion was about spray lube and PTFE spray lube was mentioned earlier in the thread and you didn't specify grease I assumed you meant spray. Never assume, it makes an ass out of u and me.


----------



## Andrew242 (Jun 21, 2009)

but nevertheless, i would buy a PTFE-aerosol anyway. They cost about the same as WD40 here, and i used teflonbased for my KART. 

WD40 isnt what i should use for lubricate.


----------



## Puchnuts (Oct 9, 2008)

Tri-Flow on everything for components.

Boeshield T-9 for the chain - 1 drop per link. Always remove the excess with a clean towel.


----------

